# Neues Bike - Inspiration gesucht



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

So, es wird konkret. Meine Freundin sucht sich ein neues Gefährt. Meins bleibt natürlich. Mögt ihr mal mithelfen bitte? 

Aktuell fährt sie ein Scott Spark. Dieses wird jedoch ziemlich an seiner Grenze gefahren und darf nun in Rente. Sie sucht ein potentes AM, einigermassen passend zu meinem Norco Sight. Schätzungsweise irgendwo zwischen 140 bis maximal 160mm, soll unsere Hometrails (eher technisch, wurzelig), Touren im Mittelgebirge, wenig Alpen, Sachen wie Finale aber auch ab und an Freeridetrails abdecken können. Berghoch soll es gut fahrbar sein, nicht zu schnell steigen. Macht aber nix wenn es nicht extrem leicht zu treten ist - sie soll oben nicht eine Stunde warten können und ist ziemlich fit.
Ansonsten gern eher etwas verspielt, lebendig, kein ewig langes Schiff. 

Grösse 168, eher lange Beine, 62 Kilo, sportlich. Würde sagen fortschrittliche Anfängerin, lernt schnell, bis ca schwierigeres S2 unterwegs.

Getestet:
Sight m und s - vielleicht etwas kurz, sie sitzt derzeit ziemlich sportlich

Santa Cruz Bronson S - hat sich eher unsicher gefühlt, überstandshöhe extrem knapp obwohl Grösse grenzwertig klein

Scott Genius - ok aber langweilig

Mojo 29" M - eindeutig zu gross, schwerfällig, als 27"er S vielleicht cool?

Noch zu testen, kommt bald:
Yeti SB5 als S

Was kommt euch noch in den Sinn? 
Ich dachte an ein Stumpjumper oder
ein Lightville, aber die fand sie optisch erstmal scheisse. Keine Versenderbikes. Preis erstmal egal.


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2017)

Liv Hail: https://www.liv-cycling.com/de/hail-advanced-1
Meiner Ansicht nach das aktuell schönste und am weitesten entwickelte "Damenrad" auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

Mercy

Ist das das ehemalige Intrigue? Das bin ich mal gefahren. Abwärts wars recht fett. Aufwärts ist es mir etwas sehr schnell gestiegen, aber gut, ich hatte auch noch nicht soviel Technik.

(Grundsätzlich muss es aber kein Ladybike sein.)


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ist das das ehemalige Intrigue? Das bin ich mal gefahren. Abwärts wars recht fett. Aufwärts ist es mir etwas sehr schnell gestiegen, aber gut, ich hatte auch noch nicht soviel Technik.



Nein, das ist eine Neuentwicklung. Das Intrigue war ja mehr ein AM, das Hail soll ein echtes Enduro sein. Quasi das weibliche Pendant zum Reign. Nur viel schöner.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

Ah, Mercy
Das Reign bin ich gefahren. Mir persönlich war es zuviel Bike. Sehr laufruhig, aber ich hatte irgendwie keinen Spass mit dem Teil. Es wirkte auf mich schwerfällig und unlustig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es meiner Gefährtin auch so geht – gerade weil sie von einem wendigen CC kommt. Wobei es auf dem Bild etwas feiner aussieht als das Reign. Was ist an der GEO anders, weisst du das gerade?


----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bik...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


Danke, da drin war ich auch schon ein paar Mal am schmökern, ist aber erstens viel ungeordnete Info und zweitens ist meine Freundin ja nicht besonders klein. Denke, 168cm müssten die meisten Bikes als S und einige sogar als M gehen, nicht?

Fährt hier jemand ein Devinci Troy oder Spartan? Das wäre vielleicht auch interessant – ist aber anscheinend schwer zu Probefahren.


----------



## scylla (15. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Mojo 29" M - eindeutig zu gross, schwerfällig, als 27"er S vielleicht cool?




Bei dem beschriebenen Einsatzbereich halte ich 29'' nur für Menschen mit über 1,80m Körpergröße brauchbar. 

Das Ibis Mojo HD4 (27,5'') ist rein von den Details und Geometrie-Daten her aktuell eins der interessantesten Räder am Markt. Falls der Preis keine Rolex spielt, würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal in die engere Auswahl nehmen. Sowohl S als auch M mal testen, wobei meine Vermutung wäre, dass M besser passt.


----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei dem beschriebenen Einsatzbereich halte ich 29'' nur für Menschen mit über 1,80m Körpergröße brauchbar.
> 
> Das Ibis Mojo HD4 (27,5'') ist rein von den Details und Geometrie-Daten her aktuell eins der interessantesten Räder am Markt. Falls der Preis keine Rolex spielt, würde ich das auf jeden Fall mal in die engere Auswahl nehmen. Sowohl S als auch M mal testen, wobei meine Vermutung wäre, dass M besser passt.



Das ist bisher auch unser Schluss. Bei 29" kann sie nicht mehr nach hinten absteigen. Und möglichst viel Strecke ist ja nicht das Ziel. 29" ist ausgeschlossen. Aber dann schau ich mal, ob hier jemand ein Mojo zum testen hat... wie findest du es zum fahren? Charakter? Das Grosse war ein Traktor, unlustig. 

Preis ist nicht gerade komplett egal, aber erstmal zweitrangig. Ev. gibts dann auch ein gebrauchtes.


----------



## Florent29 (15. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Ah, Mercy
> Das Reign bin ich gefahren. Mir persönlich war es zuviel Bike. Sehr laufruhig, aber ich hatte irgendwie keinen Spass mit dem Teil. Es wirkte auf mich schwerfällig und unlustig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es meiner Gefährtin auch so geht – gerade weil sie von einem wendigen CC kommt. Wobei es auf dem Bild etwas feiner aussieht als das Reign. Was ist an der GEO anders, weisst du das gerade?



Der Lenkwinkel ist einen Ticken steiler und das Tretlager ein bißchen höher - ersteres angeblich für mehr Wendigkeit und letzteres vermutlich wegen der kürzeren Beine - so wird der Stack-Wert nicht zu krass. 

Hier mit einigen anderen wirklich schönen Bikes im Test: http://www.bikemag.com/tag/womens-2017-bible-of-bike-tests/

Meine Freundin (1,65 m groß, fährt aktuell ein Solid Blade und ein Giant XTC, beide in S) fand übrigens das Last Coal in S ganz großartig, als sie es testfahren konnte (u.a. im Vergleich zu einem Alutech). Nächstes Jahr vielleicht...


----------



## scylla (15. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Aber dann schau ich mal, ob hier jemand ein Mojo zum testen hat... wie findest du es zum fahren? Charakter? Das Grosse war ein Traktor, unlustig.



Ich konnte leider noch keines selber testen, bislang finde ich nur die Papierform spannend. Ibis hat sich auch erst seit dem HD4 auf mein "Radar" geschoben, die früheren Modelle haben eine ganz andere Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. August 2017)

Wo wohnt die Freundin denn?

Ibis hat ja paar Standorte, die gut erreichbar sind (u.a. Wiesbaden) und sehr hilfsbereit bzgl Probefahrten sind.

Das neue Last als AM könnte auch einen Blick wert sein, falls das bei euch nicht unter Versender fällt. Die sitzen im Pott und bieten auch Probefahrten an.

Grüße


----------



## _Olli (15. August 2017)

http://www.devinci.com/bikes/bike_813_scategory_189   ??


----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

Danke!

Das von uns gefahrene Ibis war ein 2016er. Muss in dem Fall mal Händler suchen. Leider wohnen wir in Bern, Schweiz. Testbikes sind hier manchmal schwierig zu kriegen.

Das Last Clay? Sieht schick aus. Aber Probefahrt nur in De ist sehr blöd für uns.

Das Devinci kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen... mein Händler hat aber glaub keine Testbikes. Wäre da sehr interessiert an Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Lalyle (15. August 2017)

Scylla – wir haben einen Händler der Testbikes von Ibis ordern kann gefunden. Der hat erstmal aber das 3 oder HD3 empfohlen. Federwegmässig  scheint das Hd4 nur die 10mm mehr zu haben als das Hd3. Das Mojo 3 hat dann hinten weniger und sieht nach Trailbike aus. Ist das Hd3 her nicht vielleicht passender mit der kürzeren und verspielteren Geo? Was begeistert dich am 4er was das 3er nicht hat?


----------



## scylla (15. August 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Scylla – wir haben einen Händler der Testbikes von Ibis ordern kann gefunden. Der hat erstmal aber das 3 oder HD3 empfohlen. Federwegmässig  scheint das Hd4 nur die 10mm mehr zu haben als das Hd3. Das Mojo 3 hat dann hinten weniger und sieht nach Trailbike aus. Ist das Hd3 her nicht vielleicht passender mit der kürzeren und verspielteren Geo? Was begeistert dich am 4er was das 3er nicht hat?



Ganz einfach: Das Hd3 hat in Größe M denselben Reach wie das HD4 in Größe S, und hat dabei ein 24mm längeres Sitzrohr als das HD4 in Größe M. Außerdem mehr Stack am HD3. Sprich, das HD4 ist deutlich länger und "niedriger". Dazu noch steilerer Lenkwinkel und flacherer Sitzwinkel am HD3. Alles in allem ist das HD4 halt viel moderner geworden in der Geometrie. Ich finde das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, wenn man die Geotabellen vergleicht.
Federweg wäre mir egal, mir würde es da um die Geometrie gehen.

Gut, wenn deine Freundin eh ein kurzes Rad will, würde das HD3 ja passen. Das hat halt eine Geometrie, die man heutzutage eher an "Trailbikes" (schon wieder so eine alberne Kategorie) findet... hm, eigentlich auch nicht, so einen flachen Sitzwinkel macht heute eigentlich eh kaum mehr jemand 
Wenn sie als "fortgeschrittene Anfängerin" allerdings schon schweres S2 mit einem CC-Rad fährt und schnell lernt, wäre ein etwas potenteres Rad aber sicher kein Fehler. Zumal wenn man so viel Geld ausgibt und es ja dann auch ruhig mehr als ein Jahr "halten" sollte. In steilem Gelände fühlt sich ein langes Rad mit guter "Beinfreiheit" (aka kurzem Sitzrohr) einfach viel besser an. S3 kann schon böse steil sein... und wer mit einem Spark schweres S2 fährt, wird mit einem abfahrtslastigen neuen Rad verdammt schnell bei S3 landen.

Ich will ja jetzt nix schlechtes über einen Händler behaupten, den ich gar nicht kenne... aber allgemein muss man da schon immer aufpassen, dass man nicht was aufgeschwatzt bekommt, was halt gerade weg muss  Ich hab da schon so einige Sachen erlebt.


----------



## Lalyle (17. August 2017)

Mercy Scylla! Du bis hier echt meine Dozentin ;-), vielen Dank, dass du dir immer wieder die Mühe machst. Ich lern gern von deiner Erfahrung. 

Stimmt, das hd3 und hd4 sind ziemlich anders in der geo, habs mir mal angeschaut. In der Pinbike gabs mal einen Vergleichsartikel, das war auch gut voll mit Infos.

Ich hab ja selber ein Bike mit eher älterer Geo. Nicht so flach, Reach nicht so lang. Sie mag mein Bike, mein Gefühl ist aber, dass ihr etwas mehr Reach besser passen würde. Spannend war beim testen, dass das Bronson (2015) im S ihr so gar nicht gefiel. Ich habs dann auch mal gefahren. Erste halbe Abfahrt vorsichtig unterwegs - geht gar nicht. Wie ein Kinderbike, Pogostickgefühl. Mir kam es wahnsinnig kurz vor. Dachte meins ist kurz. Machte ein unruhigen Eindruck. Zweite Abfahrt habe ich mit mehr Comittement gefahren, deutlich aktiver und mitgehender. Und siehe da, es war plötzlich angenehm und lustig agil, fühlte sich sicherer an. Im ganz Steilen deutlich einfacher als meins. Spannend. Macht das testen aber auch nicht einfacher, neben Komponenten und Geo auch noch den eigenen Fahrstil im Auge zu behalten. Sie wird es nun noch als M fahren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es das wird.

Mojo - der Händler hat meines Wissens kein Altes mehr zum loswerden, aber meiner Erfahrung nach hört bei vielen Händlern nach dem Federweg, Komponentenqualität und Grösse alles auf. Geht doch... bekam
Eigentlich nie darüber hinausgehende Beratung. Ich hab ihr nun geraten beide zu testen, das 3 und 4. Für mich auch interessant, ich bin noch nie eine solche Geo gefahren und lern gern dazu. 

Frage - das HD3 gilt ja als sehr guter Kletterer. Warum? Beim Sitzwinkel habe ich gelesen, dass ein steiler Winkel beim klettern hilft. 

Kurzes Bike - ich denke, es muss kein sehr kurzes Bike sein. Eher ausgewogen aber noch auf der verspielten Seite. Lieber beweglich als absolut laufruhig bei Höchsttempo. Wobei sie schon gern schnell fährt. Das Ding ist halt, unsere Hometrails sind nicht so krass. Und da fahren wir am häufigsten. Sie will
Einfach vermeiden, dass sie dann mit dem überpotenten Bike nur noch mässig Spass hat. Ich glaub, darum gehts. Und - es wäre gut, wenn wir ein bisschen ähnlich motorisiert sind. 

Was mir fehlt sind auch Einschätzungsmöglivhkeiten bei der Geo. Ab wann ist etwas steil, lang, kurz? In welchem Bereich ist ein Bike jeweils? Ab wann ist ein TL tief? Eine Reach kurz? Ein Lenkwinkel steil? Gibts da Literatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. August 2017)

tief, lang, flach, steil... das sind halt alles Relativaussagen, die man immer im Kontext zum angepeilten Einsatzbereich, den Vorlieben des Fahrers, und der Zeit sehen muss. Ein Tutorial dazu was das bedeutet und wo es eine Grenze gibt, wird es nicht geben können.
Vor ein paar Jahren hätte man noch einen 67° Lenkwinkel an einem Enduro z.B. als mörderisch flach betrachtet. Heutzutage ist das Trailbike-Standard-Maß, und Enduros haben eher um die 65° Lenkwinkel.

Spannend finde ich, dass dir das Bronson so klein vorkam?
Der Vergleich der Geotabelle vom Bronson 2015 zu deinem Sight 7.1 besagt folgendes:
Bronson Gr. S: Reach: 405mm, Stack: 586mm, Lenkwinkel: 66°, Sitzwinkel: 74°, Oberrohrlänge: 573mm, BB Drop: 13mm, Kettenstreben: 432mm
Sight Gr. S: Reach: 402mm, Stack: 583mm, Lenkwinkel: 67.5°, Sitzwinkel: 74,6°, Oberrohrlänge: 562mm, BB Drop: 15mm, Kettenstreben: 423mm

Rein von den Daten Reach/Stack her sind beide doch ziemlich nahe beinander, das Bronson beim Rest sogar einen Tick länger/flacher.
Dass es dir im Steilen sicherer vorkam könnte an dem 1,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel und 1cm längeren Kettenstreben liegen. Das ist schon viel, vor allem beim Lenkwinkel, das merkt man definitiv. Längere Kettenstreben machen das Fahrverhalten ruhiger und der Fahrer kommt zentraler ins Rad.
Das Gefühl "wahnsinnig kurz" könnte ich mir eigentlich nur vom Aufbau herrührend erklären, weil es in der Papierform ja sogar etwas länger sein sollte als deins. Vielleicht war bei dem Test-Bronson ja z.B. der Lenker sehr hoch? Das kann auch ein Gefühl von "kurz" hervorrufen, weil man dadurch auch sehr aufrecht sitzt, was man auf einem kurzen Rad ja auch tun würde.

Generell finde ich, dass man die modernen Geometrien immer aktiver fahren muss, damit es funktioniert. Ein längerer Reach heißt auch, dass ein Fahrer, der passiv oder hecklastig auf dem Rad steht, automatisch ein Stück weiter vom Vorderrad entfernt ist. Das muss man dann eben durch aktive Fahrweise wett machen, und den Druck am Vorderrad selbst erzeugen, indem man nach vorne geht. Für einen passiven, ängstlichen Fahrer ist das eher kontraproduktiv. Auf der anderen Seite ermöglicht ein langer Reach aber auch eine aktivere Fahrweise indem er dem Fahrer mehr Platz für Manöver und Bewegungen verschafft, was für aktive oder agressive Fahrer wiederum positiv ist.
Was du über deine Freundin schreibst, würde ich mir da allgemein aber nicht zu viel Sorgen machen, dass sie mit einer Geometrie, die "aktiv" gefahren werden will, nicht klar käme. Bliebe vor allem die Frage, was mehr Spaß macht.
Das dumme ist halt, dass eine Parkplatzrunde beim Händler nicht ausreicht, um auszutesten, ob man sowas mag oder nicht. Man muss da schon das Glück haben, mit etwas Zeit ins Gelände gehen zu dürfen zum Testen. Anscheinend habt ihr ja da ein paar fähige Händler oder Testivals in der Nähe


----------



## Lalyle (17. August 2017)

Danke Scylla. 

Ok, DAS ist nun erstaunlich mit den Vergleichsdaten. Mein Gefühl war wirklich, auf einem lustigen Kinderbike zu sitzen. Es fühlt zwar sicher an und war durchaus laufruhig – wenn ich denn aktiv gefahren bin – aber ich hatte wirklich das Gefühl, dass ich weniger Platz habe und dass es reaktiver ist. Manualimpuls war bei meinem leichter – wahrscheinlich die kürzere Kettenstrebe? Bei der ersten Abfahrt fiel mir auf, dass ich die Tendenz habe, leicht hinter den Sattel runter zu gehen. Beim Sight passiert mir das nicht so, da bin ich gefühlt deutlich zentrierter/weiter vorne. Ich muss mir das Bronson (privat zum testen bekommen) nochmal ansehen und vielleicht mal einen Fotovergleich machen. Bin jetzt sehr gespannt, was dieses Gefühl ausmacht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es sehr hoch gebaut hat vorne. Vorbau ist glaub meinem auch ähnlich. Verglichen habe ich das Bronson 2015 und 2017 noch – da ist ja gar kein Unterschied zu sehen. 

Interessant auch: Beim Sight ist das S eindeutig meine Grösse laut Tabelle. Beim Bronson (2017) ist die Grössenangabe so, dass ich mit 165 am absolut obersten Limit bin (obwohl Überstandshöhe gar nicht geht. Gar nicht). Sprich, es war für meine Freundin eh zu klein. Bin gespannt, was sie dann zum M sagt. Dieser Händler gibt grossartigerweise Testbikes für einen ganzen Tag raus, das erlaubt es uns, die Bikes auf derselben Strecke (Freeride und ein wurzliger Singletrail den Berg runter) zu testen. Bei Norco und Yeti ebenso, beide geben die Bikes raus. Das Xenie müsste dann noch etwas laufruhiger sein, richtig? Von dem meine ich auch gelesen zu haben, dass es erst richtig toll ist, wenn es sehr aktiv gefahren wird. Das wäre sicher auch nicht blöd für meine Mitfahrerin. 

Bei meiner Freundin mache ich mir nur eine Sorge – dass sie mir bald sowas von davonfährt... Derzeit fahre ich etwas aktiver, weiss mehr theoretisch. Sie ist allerdings grundsätzlich sportlicher, lernt sehr schnell und hat ein tolles Körpergefühl. Schwierige S2 Stellen liegen drin – wenn nicht ist es in der Regel der Kopf. Fahren tut sie seit ein paar Jahren ohne jegliche Ahnung irgendwelchen Leuten hinterher. Fuhr aber wenig bis Saison 2016, da habe ich angefangen zu Bikes und seither fahren wir regelmässig und ernsthaft haben uns auch mit etwas Technik und Co befasst und einen Kurs belegt.

(Off Topic: Was mir auffiel war, dass im Vergleich zum Bronson meine Füsse mehr leiden auf dem Sight. Ich hab da oft Mühe auf ruppigen, schnellen Abfahrten. Für mich nehme ich die Frage mit, ob es sich wohl lohnen würde, meine Pike auf 160mm zu traveln. Das würde theoretisch den Lenkwinkel noch etwas flacher bringen, aber ich glaub, das wird nicht viel, oder? Halbes Grad? Und ob ich vielleicht meinen Dämpfer nochmal genauer ansehen sollte. Was eindrücklich war ist der Unterschied Pike mit AWK und ohne im direkten Vergleich mit ähnlicher GEO. Viel besser. Viel.)


----------



## scylla (17. August 2017)

Ja, forsch da mal nach woran das liegt. Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren 
Ich finde das generell super schwierig, ein Fahr-Gefühl einem bestimmten Wert in der Geotabelle oder einem bestimmten Aufbau-Detail zuzuordnen. Es ist immer irgendwie eine Summe aus allen Teilen, die das Ergebnis macht. Aber wenn mir was komisch vorkommt, dann will ich auch immer wissen, woran es liegt. Nur so kommt man irgendwann zu Erkenntnissen, die einem helfen das Rad passender abzustimmen oder bei einem Neukauf schneller zu einem guten Ergebnis zu kommen ohne zu viele potentiell kosten- und zeitintensive Fehl-Iterationen machen zu müssen.

Sieh's doch positiv: wenn deine Freundin sich steigert, bringt das dich bestimmt auch weiter  In einer Gruppe schaukelt man sich doch immer gegenseitig auf, da haben alle was davon. Der eine lernt was und bringt es dem anderen bei. Oder der eine traut sich was und der andere sieht, dass es funktioniert und traut sich dann, es nachzumachen.

OT >>
Ja, die AWK bringt schon enorm viel, die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht 
Bist du sicher, dass der Gabelfederweg das "Problem" ist, oder ist es nicht vielleicht eher der Dämpfer, der nicht ganz passt?
Ja, Gabelfederweg erhöhen würde einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel bringen (ca 0,5° flacher pro 1cm Federweg), was man sich aber auch mit ein paar mm höherem Tretlager "erkauft".
Weil das gerade in unserer "Fahrgruppe" ein Thema ist bringt mich das spontan auf eine Idee... ich hab mir letztens fürs Fully einen neuen Dämpfer mit recht großer Luftkammer gekauft, und kam auf der ersten Fahrt aus dem Schimpfen nicht mehr raus, weil die Luftkammer für meine paarundfünfzig kg viel zu groß war mit den entsprechenden negativen Folgen (zu hohe Federwegsnutzung an Pillepalle Kram, schwammiges Fahrgefühl, zu viel Geschaukel und trotzdem nicht komfortabl...). Also Schwups direkt zu Hause alles an Luftkammerspacern rein was dabei war, Ergebnis: viel besserers Fahrverhalten. Mein Mann, der auch nicht der schwerste ist, und es auch in beiden Zuständen getestet hat, kam zum gleichen Ergebnis. Ein Freund, ebenfalls ein Leichtgewicht, hat jetzt daraufhin seinen DebonAir Dämpfer auch zugespacert, und beschreibt dasselbe: mit kleinerer Luftkammer mehr Traktion, komfortabler, kontrollierteres Fahrverhalten, sinnvollere Federwegsnutzung. Was für einen Dämpfer hast du denn drin, welche Luftkammer hat der, wie viele Spacer sind da drin? Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch schon der erste Ansatzpunkt


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. August 2017)

Propain AM 
oder 
Propain Tyee


----------



## Lalyle (15. September 2017)

Salut zusammen... so, jetzt wird es ganz konkret. Wir haben leider nicht alles zum testen bekommen was wir wollten, aber beim Yeti sb5 haben ihre Augen geleuchtet. Ich bin es ebenfalls gefahren (leider eine Nummer zu gross) und ja, sowohl das sb5 wie auch sb6 haben wirklich Spass gemacht. Beide Bikes waren beweglich, vorallem bei ordentlich Tempo. Die Komponenten konnten wir nicht beurteilen, es waren letztjährige Modelle (Testbikes) mit ziemlichen wenig hochwertigem dran. Der absolute Hammer ist die Überstandshöhe des sb5. Noch nie so bequem gestanden. Und das war das M! 

Ihr Budget ist nicht so gross, wahrscheinlich wird es also das günstigere Carbon-Modell, nicht das Turq. Könnt ihr mal draufgucken, bitte?

Fox Performance 34 150mm
Fox Performance Float 210x50mm
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 TR Exo
DT SWISS M1900 Wheelset, Boost
RACE FACE Evolve Bar, 750mm mit Vorbau RACE FACE Ride 60mm
SRAM Guide R
Sram GX Eagle
FOX Performance Transfer Dropper Post

Ich denke, es macht in ihrem Fall mehr Sinn, dieses Bike noch etwas zu upgraden als mit der teureren Version über ihr Limit zu gehen und dann kein Geld mehr für irgendwas zu haben. Was daran würdet ihr anpassen? Ist die Performance okay oder würdet ihr upgraden auf die Factory? Fahrunterschied? Ich kenn die Gabel gar nicht. Dachte, ich spendier ihr da dann eine Awk dazu. Bei der Frauenversion Beti ist die Gabel auf leichteres Gewicht angepasst. 

Ich weiss, dass sie keine lahmen Bremsen mag. Wir haben eine SLX probegefahren, die war elend. Wie die Guide R ist weiss ich nicht, das Upgrade, die Guide rsc fahr ich selber, die ist gut, knackig, dosierbar, war ich noch nie am Limit. Eure Meinung dazu? RSC oder ganz was anderes?

Reifen – ich mochte die nicht besonders, in den Kurven weniger sicher als der Highroller oder meine MM/HD Kombi. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. 

Einen Sattel wird sie brauchen – und Griffe. 

Irgendwelche Inputs von euch? Tendenziell lieber in Performance als in Gewicht investieren. Wobei weniger Gewicht natürlich auch okay ist. Wir haben 500-1000.– CHF noch frei. 



OT / Scylla: Vielen Dank für deine Ideen. Sorry, ja, bei der Gabel ginge mir auch tatsächlich mehr um den Lenkwinkel. Der ist an meinem Bike recht steil und ich merke da häufig dass mir das nicht hilft im steilen Gelände. Die 2016er Version war dann auch 150mm und etwas flacher. darum die Überlegung. Dämpfer ist der Cane Creek DB inline air drauf. Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung ob mit Spacer, aber ich finde es raus! Es ist schon so, in ruppigem Gelände tun mir schnell die Füsse weh und ich musste auch schon Druck erhöhen weil der Federweg zu schnell genutzt war. Bei mir waren aber keine Spacer im Lieferumfang. Hm. ich sollte mich mal damit beschäftigen. 

Was mir beim Testfahren der anderen Bikes aufgefallen ist – mein Bike liegt deutlich weniger ruhig in der Luft am Sprung. Mit meinem Bike kommt das Hinterrad öfters mal hoch (meine Sprungtechnik ist auch noch sehr am Anfang). Bei den Testbikes Bronson und den zwei Yetis habe ich mich sicherer gefühlt. Gerade das Bronson flog auch quasi von alleine höher. Ist mir schon klar, dass mein Sight ein bisschen weniger fett ist – ich frage mich aber, welche Faktoren hier den Ausschlag geben. Wieviel macht da der Dämpfer? Wieviel die Geo? Vielleicht kann ich ja noch was rausholen beim kleinen Norco. ;-)


----------



## scylla (15. September 2017)

Mit den neueren Fox Gabeln und Avid Bremsen kenne ich mich genau null aus, sorry.

Zu deinem OT aber nochmal: der CC DB Inline ist genau der Dämpfer, um den es bei mir auch ging. Spacern ist kein Problem. Du musst ihn nur ausbauen und die äußere Lufthülse abziehen. Ist nur aufgesteckt, kein Hexenwerk. Bei Cane Creek findest du eine Anleitung wie's geht. Die Spacer kann man nachkaufen, kosten 8-9€. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass du einen deutlichen Unterschied merken wirst. Bei mir war's danach wie ein ganz anderer Dämpfer. Du musst dich nach dem Spacern halt nochmal kurz mit Luftdruck und Dämpfung befassen und neu einstellen, mit der zu großen Luftkammer hast du wahrscheinlich zu viel Compression und einen zu hohen Druck eingestellt, um mehr Gegenhalt zu erzeugen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. September 2017)

Vll. Vorderreifen (und vll. kürzerer Vorbau)

Fox Performance
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/23/test-fox-34-performance/
Wenn mans nicht anders kennt/ sehr feinfühlig ist/ von den Topsperdupermodellen verwöhnt ist, bestimmt gar kein Stress.

Während die Guide Modelle RSC und RS über die Swinglink-Technologie verfügen, kommt das „günstigste“ Modell, die Guide R, mit Directlink. Dies steht für ein konventionelles Bremshebeldesign wie man es von der Avid X.0 Trail kennt, welche ein aggressiveres „Ansprechverhalten“ und weniger Dosierbarkeit besitzt. Die Guide R ist damit eine Option für diejenigen, die sich von dem Gefühl einer aktuellen Avid X.0 trail nicht abwenden wollen (obwohl es außer dem Preis keinen Grund gibt, nicht die Swinglink-Technologie zu verwenden, dazu weiter unten mehr) aber auf die Benefits der weiteren Technologien der neuen Guide-Reihe nicht verzichten wollen.
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiver-testbericht-sram-guide-scheibenbremse-2015/
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/family/guide-brakes


----------



## frechehex (24. September 2017)

Halli Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen. Ins Auge habe ich das Spectral AL 7.0 EX gefaßt. Probe gesessen bin ich schon auf einem in München. 
Zu Canyon nach Koblenz möchte ich auch noch fahren. 
Fährt jemand von euch eines? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?

Freu mich über eure Rückmeldungen. Danke ;-)
d´Hex


----------



## Aninaj (24. September 2017)

Hmm... Spectral bin ich mal kurz gefahren, weiß aber nicht genau welche Version und welcher Jahrgang das war. Grundsätzlich sicher ein solides Bike, mit dem frau Spaß haben kann. Die Frage ist hauptsächlich, was erwartest du dir von dem Bike. 

Würde es mal als guten Allrounder für Enduro-Touren sehen. Allerdings mit einer recht hohen Überstandshöhe auch in den kleinen Rahmengrößen (774 mm bei XS ist schon übel). Ich glaube in den S-Rahmen bekommst du auch keine 150er Sattelstütze, müßtest du aber bei Canyon nachfragen (weiß jetzt nicht welche Rahmengröße du brauchst). Aber braucht vielleicht auch nicht Jede...


----------

